# Should have had it weighed II !!!



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I might have planted the state record fencepost...I know this sucker weighed over 50#


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just to give y'all something else to argue about...Nuttin better than a fence post to argue with...err over


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Healthy food*

I saw the biggest sweet tater ever


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Using length/width formula, 48# at the most.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

You city boys don't know nothing about size and weight.
That is a standard 5" treated pine post,7' long, with 2' in the ground and 5' sticking up. Depending on where it was in the stack while being treated, it weighs between 22# and 26#.
If you would have taken the time to get a picture of it on a check it stick, a tape measure, or even next to your foot to give it some scale and had it weighed on certified scales, or at least a Boga, than no one would argue about the size.:biggrin:
With the way people over estimate size on here, I bet there would be a lot of disappointed women if they ever got a hold of a tape measure and found out how big 12" really is.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> You city boys don't know nothing about size and weight.
> That is a standard 5" treated pine post,7' long, with 2' in the ground and 5' sticking up. Depending on where it was in the stack while being treated, it weighs between 22# and 26#.
> If you would have taken the time to get a picture of it on a check it stick, a tape measure, or even next to your foot to give it some scale and had it weighed on certified scales, or at least a Boga, than no one would argue about the size.:biggrin:
> With the way people over estimate size on here, I bet there would be a lot of disappointed women if they ever got a hold of a tape measure and found out how big 12" really is.


It's clearly bigger than the houses behind it. It may just be the biggest post ever.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

nice sweet potato Bubba. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickenfoot (Jul 26, 2009)

Bet that sweet tater never gets eat


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just to give y'all something else to argue about...Nuttin better than a fence post to argue with...err over


Wonder how long before the hogs bust through that wire just to hump your post? I give it a week.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Now that is a great POST!


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm calling BS. No way this weighed over 40 pounds!


----------



## Kingalingdingaling33 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow your cool?


----------



## Kingalingdingaling33 (Feb 15, 2017)

Can someone give him a greenie he seems like he's desperate. This is why i don't post anymore.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> Can someone give him a greenie he seems like he's desperate. This is why i don't post anymore.


...and you don't post any less. 8 posts? You're not exactly setting any records (or breaking any, but that was a huge drum)

And I came off the bench to post this.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> Can someone give him a greenie he seems like he's desperate. This is why i don't post anymore.


My friend, you came here suggesting that you might have a state record drum, if you'd only had it weighed. You took a picture holding the fish out in front of you, and we've all been around enough to know that makes the fish look bigger than it really is (which is generally the reason why people do it.) And you asked for peoples' opinions, but then reject their opinions when they didn't agree with what you believe you already know.

Once you said the fish was 50", I dropped it. I'm not going to say you're not telling the truth, when I can't prove any different. But if you knew it was 50", you should have led with that, instead of asking people to guess. I will say this much - if that fish is 50", then you and I must be jointed very differently, even though we're the same height. I'm not arguing with your measurement, but it means that your head and knees are a lot farther apart than mine.

You have 8 posts, and 7 of them are in this thread, so your "not posting anymore" means that your first post must have been a real gem. That's a big fish you got there, and people would have congratulated you for it every time. But when you suggest that maybe... just maybe... it might have been a state record, or close to it? You sort of invited this second thread. I feel badly that I piled on, even joking around. You're obviously twisted. I hope you post more success stories - I gave you some hints on how to prevent the same thing from happening again.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Is padding a post the same as posting on a post? I feel there's some length and weight issues in doing so, but it's probably just me.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> Wow your cool?





Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> Can someone give him a greenie he seems like he's desperate. This is why i don't post anymore.


Sorry if I hurt your feelings Buttercup...Try not to take yourself too seriously!


----------



## Kingalingdingaling33 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Should have had it weighed part 3 !!!!*

For all the haters out there. And I guess you no have thighs since the measurement seems to be over 50". This pic is almost sideways look how far the fish this past my head and look how high it is above the kneecap do the math and Mark a line where you think it is, hell I even put a level on it for you so you wouldn't say anything else, this was just for you. Now go find someone else's post to terrorize. But I'm sure you'll find something to say!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice drum bud btw the sight glass needs a plug on the low point!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Get off the hatch with those clunky boots man, you broke it!.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Can I play? She was ~43" I'm guessing 38 lbs?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

salty_waders said:


> Can I play? She was ~43" I'm guessing 38 lbs?


Are you actually gonna reply to a black drum / fencepost parody thread with a bull red comparison pic...C'mon Man...(Actually I like the way you think) BUT...that fish isn't gonna make 32#...LOL


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Kingalingdingaling33 said:


> For all the haters out there. And I guess you no have thighs since the measurement seems to be over 50". This pic is almost sideways look how far the fish this past my head and look how high it is above the kneecap do the math and Mark a line where you think it is, hell I even put a level on it for you so you wouldn't say anything else, this was just for you. Now go find someone else's post to terrorize. But I'm sure you'll find something to say!!!


Your hole is getting deeper. You might want to quit digging.


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Demtx said:


>


35".....EASY 15#'er !


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

salty_waders said:


> Can I play? She was ~43" I'm guessing 38 lbs?


I have a formula for redfish weights based on length - if it was a legit 43", I would say 30 lbs or so.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Is it at least 50lb.? I should be able to caught atleast an 80lb crappie with it but it won't fit in my minnow bucket. What should I do?:help:


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Clearly everyone's depth perception is off. This one was 63" @ 145#. Don't let the angle fool you...


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh geez, I gotta get in on this. Caught this Ugly in the park close to where the Ferry Landing is at Port Aransas about 7 or 8 years ago. Bogagrip said it was 30#s. Does it make a difference if the Boga was bottomed out? Couldn't have been bottomed out by much though.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Oops forgot to add: Above picture, From my elbow to index fingertip is 20"

Pictures can be deceiving: I don't think my Amberjack below was more than 35#s and Teri Grouper was less than 25#s. I'm leaving the lower side open ended to be safe!


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Come on, guys, this is a fishing forum and what fisherman worth his salt does not exaggerate weights and size. It is expected


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

This one was 42 lbs (on the scale) and I was about 42lbs (plus another 20) lighter....does that count for anything?


----------

